# Firing video of my wood oven



## roadfix (Feb 13, 2011)

I was just having some fun with my new iPod the other day and decided to shoot this short clip during my oven firing.  That's all....lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql96C0ecI9g


----------



## CraigC (Feb 13, 2011)

Very cool! Is that the first firing? Get them Pizzas ready.

Craig


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 13, 2011)

I am very jealous!
That is an awsome oven you have.
I looked at bunch of vids on how to build one a while back.I am just not sure where i would put one.

Did you make yours yourself?
It looks like yours may be able move? Heavy... but?
I have seen a few portable ones but I doubt they are comparible.

Any pics of construction?


----------



## roadfix (Feb 13, 2011)

No, this was not my first firing.  A roaring initial fire that big will certainly crack your oven from thermal shock.  A new oven needs to be cured with several small firings over several days initially.  I've been using the oven for about 6 months now.

Yes, I built the oven from scratch last Spring.  If you're interested, my complete build thread is located here:
My 3-Legged Dome - Forno Bravo Forum: The Wood-Fired Oven Community


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 13, 2011)

Roady,

I'm so jealous of your oven. Wish I could have one in my back yard. That's ONE gorgeous oven!! Using my grill alone sets my neighbor off. 

We had our fire pit going a few weeks ago, when the weather was in the 80's. It was perfect that night to have the pit going. She called us at 10:30pm complaining about the smoke smell bothering her. My husband invited her over. She hung up on him! LOL!!


----------



## chopper (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW, Very nice.  My friends are impressed that I make my pizza from scratch in my oven.  What would they think if I had an oven like this?  You should be very proud!  What a great looking oven.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow!
I read the entire build thread and i am totally impressed.

Nice Skills!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 13, 2011)

Munky, that's terrible about your neighbor. When my neighbor smells my grill or smoker going he comes over to see what I'm cooking. And he's a couple hundred yards away.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 13, 2011)

envious!


----------

